# Sailfish Taktiks



## zandermouse (18. August 2009)

@all,

mich interessieren kuriose Sailfish-Fänge. Auf den Philippinen habe ich gehört, dass sie gelegendlich beim Jiggen erbeutet wurden, was ich eventuell noch glauben mag.

Hier rücken ein paar Engländer den Sailfishen Malaysias sogar mit Poppern auf den Leib !

http://www.gulliblestravels.co.uk/Malaysia%20Rompin.htm

Kann das funktionieren ? ;+

Beim Trolling mit Deadbait gibt es im Prinzip zwei Strategien
einen Sailfish zu haken. Entweder man gaukelt dem Fisch durch das Drosseln des Tempos vor, dass der Schlag mit dem Schwert, den Köderfisch getötet oder betäubt hat oder man erhöht das Tempo um den Fisch aggressiv zubeißen zu lassen. Bei mir hat Letzteres meistens funktioniert. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Strike bemerkt und darauf reagiert werden ! :g

Man muss das Verhalten dieser Fische genau kennen, um sie erfolgreich zu haken.

Hier einmal eine kleine Szene vom National Geographic:







...wie Segelfische einen Baitball attackieren:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/video/player?titleID=1579853604 

Mich würden einmal Eure Taktiken interessieren, um die
Bissausbeute zu verbessern. Zur Auflockerung sind natürlich
Stories von kuriosen Fängen sehr willkommen. :m

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

zandermouse


----------



## Trickyfisher (18. August 2009)

*AW: Sailfish Taktiks*

Hallo Zandermouse
Meine Big game Erfahrungen sind relativ bescheiden, zwei skurile Fastfänge konnte ich allerdings beobachten, beide male auf der jemenitischen Insel Soquotra.
Das erste mal hatte ich selber das vergnügen, als mir ein Sailfisch auf einen rot-weißen Rapalla Magnum ging, beim Schleppen, mit Stahlvorfach und Vorblei. Dauerte allerdings nur ein paar Sekunden, 2 Sprünge weg war er.
2 Tage später waren wit mit mehreren Booten draussen beim Jiggen, je 2 Kollegen pro Boot. Ich und mein Bootskollege liessen beide gleichzeitig unsere Jiggs ab, meiner erreicht den grund, seiner nicht. Die Schnur hörte nicht auf, von der Rolle zu laufen. Wir schauten uns beide an, "da wird doch nicht etwa...?" Er ging auf Fühlung, die schnur straffte sich, der Winkel wurde schnell flach, dann begann ein Sail zwichen den Booten wie wild herumzuspringen. War allerdings auch nach ein paar Sekunden vorbei.
Waren aber echt tolle Erlebnisse
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## Sailfisch (19. August 2009)

*AW: Sailfish Taktiks*

Hallo Zandermouse!

In einem meiner Maledivenberichte habe ich mal etwas intensiver beschrieben wie wir es dort gehandhabt haben.



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Den meisten Spaß hatten wir aber bei diesem Törn während des Trollings. Bereits der Bericht von Stephan Kreupl, welcher unmittelbar vor uns im gleichen Gebiet war, ließ vermuten, dass wir in Sachen Sails einiges geboten bekommen sollten. Seine geniale Fangstrecke an Sails sollte sich bei uns nahtlos fortsetzen. Teilweise attackierten 4 Sails gleichzeitig unsere Lures. Während des Poppers tummelten sich ein Mal mindestens fünf verschiedene Sails vor dem Boot. Von meinem Popper, welchen ich mehrfach zwischen das Getummel befördert habe, ließen sie sich gar nicht stören. Auf die Idee anzubeißen sind sie schon gar nicht gekommen.
> Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich, welche Adrenalinschübe man bekommt, wenn eine Sailflosse hinter den Lures auftaucht. Vielleicht belächelt mich/uns auch der ein oder andere erfahrene Marlinjäger aber ich schreibe es so, wie ich es wahrnehme.
> Die hohe Anzahl an vorhandenen Sails lässt es dann auch zu, dass Robert und ich unsere Fähigkeiten in Sachen Bissverwertung deutlich verbessern können. War es am Anfang mehr oder minder reiner Zufall, ob wir einen Biss verwerten können, so steigern wir mit jeder Attacke unsere Ausbeute.
> 
> ...



Kollegen sprechen von meinen Riggs despektierlich als "Würstchen". Vielleicht kann man sie tatsächlich schmaler machen, aber gefangen haben wir!


----------

